
Footprints in the NW sand: Perhaps 13,000 years old - curtis
http://crosscut.com/2015/08/footprints-in-the-nw-sand-perhaps-13000-years-old/
======
tr352
In a cave in Georgia (the country) you can see dinosaur footprints. It's
called Sataplia Cave.

